# SSRI & Phenibut?



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have experience taking Phenibut while prescribed an SSRI such as Citalopram or Fluoxetine (Prozac)? Are there bad side effects, is there a synergistic effect, is there a possibility of serotonin syndrome, was there a hangover, etc?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I ordered some phenibut and GABA powder last week. They're supposed to come sometime next week, I think. I ordered them thinking maybe they'll help my sleeping problems until I go to see my doctor next month. I'm eager to try them out.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have taken Phenibut many times at different times while on different antidepressant (Celexa, Wellbutrin, Lexapro). There were no side-effects.

Phenibut works great. I try to reserve it to once a week at most though due to tolerance.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I tried combining that phenibut and GABA I got in the mail. There was some pleasant physical relaxation and disorientation for a while, but then that went away and I was left feeling delirious. Since then, I've been having flu-like symptoms, headaches, nausea, etc. I dunno if it was the phenibut or the GABA or the combination of both, but I'm not too eager to take that stuff again.

Oh, and I take Luvox, which is an SSRI. I'm wondering if maybe Luvox's tendency to inhibit liver enzymes made the phenibut and GABA remain in my system for longer than they should have.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

korey said:


> I tried combining that phenibut and GABA I got in the mail. There was some pleasant physical relaxation and disorientation for a while, but then that went away and I was left feeling delirious. Since then, I've been having flu-like symptoms, headaches, nausea, etc. I dunno if it was the phenibut or the GABA or the combination of both, but I'm not too eager to take that stuff again.


Maybe what you got wasnt what you ordered.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Dr House said:


> Maybe what you got wasnt what you ordered.


The GABA is NOW brand, and the phenibut is Supplements Direct brand. I read reviews online saying both worked as they are supposed to. I was hoping to use them as makeshift sleep aids until I get to see my psychiatrist next month, but it seems they wouldn't be very practical considering the unpleasant after effects.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

korey said:


> The GABA is NOW brand, and the phenibut is Supplements Direct brand. I read reviews online saying both worked as they are supposed to. I was hoping to use them as makeshift sleep aids until I get to see my psychiatrist next month, but it seems they wouldn't be very practical considering the unpleasant after effects.


Ah I see. Well Xanax is my favourite sleep aid. Been using 1-1.5mg a night and works great. I dont even seem to be getting tolerance either. I've had insomnia on and off for 5 years now so.. I've tried every sleep aid available here.


----------

